

Ask HN: Any better alternative to Yahoo Pipe? - nayanga

I need to aggregate feeds from different source and transform the data
======
pinko
Since you didn't indicate you'd already seen it, here's the same question
twice (with some useful answers) on SO:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2627387/is-there-a-
decent...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2627387/is-there-a-decent-
alternative-to-yahoo-pipes)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2019887/alternatives-
to-y...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2019887/alternatives-to-yahoo-
pipes)

Personally, I think pipe2py looks interesting.

------
rosenjon
This works ok: <http://open.dapper.net/developers/webservices/search.php>

If you're talking straight rss feeds, its probably just easier to write it in
code. But Yahoo Pipes is more a GUI tool than a coding solution, so I'm making
the assumption you don't want to code this yourself. In that case, check out
Dapper or Kapow! Technologies. There are others, but those are probably the
best.

------
nreece
Checkout Feedity - <http://feedity.com> ( _shameless plug_ )

------
johnnytee
YQL <http://developer.yahoo.com/yql/>

~~~
_delirium
It's unfortunate that these products aren't better integrated. YQL is more
reliable (especially lately) and can do more things, but Yahoo Pipes is _very_
nice for what it does, and some simple things in Pipes require some work in
YQL. Why are these completely separate products anyway?

